# Medicaid H1N1 coding



## ddiec (Nov 19, 2009)

Do you know which code for Medicaid use of H1N1 flu shot? Is it CPT G9141 for administration and V04.81 for vaccine? My claims got rejected as reason: invalid code! Can you help me? Thank you.

Dawn


----------



## Erica1217 (Nov 20, 2009)

Medicaid in MA has instructed us to use 90471 for the admin.  They have not added either of the new codes.


----------



## Nawesemo (Nov 20, 2009)

*hello *

Oregon here, We've been instructed to use the V04.81 and a new code of 90470 (this code is new I guess).


----------



## doverweg (Dec 7, 2009)

*90470*

Effective Date:
September 25, 2009
Last Modified:
October 6, 2009
Notes:


9/25/2009 - H1N1

Codes In response to an urgent request received from the Assistant Secretary for Preparedness & Response within the Department of Health & Human Services (HHS), the CPT Editorial Panel on Thursday, September 25, 2009, voted to create a specific CPT code for the H1N1 immunization administration and to revise existing code 90663 for specificity to the H1N1 vaccine product.

The revision of code 90663 and the addition of the Category I CPT Code 90470 for H1N1-specific immunization administration will become fully effective immediately.

The two codes will streamline reporting and the reimbursement procedure for doctors and allied health professionals who are expected to administer 195 million doses of the H1N1 vaccine in the United States.


----------



## Californiacowgirl (Dec 14, 2009)

Is it appropriate when a patient gets the H1N1 and pneumo vaccine to code V06.6?  I cant find anything stating it is appropriate but am being told that is how it's done.


----------



## annielou (Jan 12, 2010)

*H1N1 coding*

In Arkansas we use G9141 for the administration.  it is accepted by Medicaid. There is no charge for the medication, because it was all provided by the Federal Government.  Medicaid may require the NDC code for the medication when the administration fee is used. The diagnosis of V04.81 is used for the H1N1.


----------



## kumeena (Jan 12, 2010)

candace1216 said:


> Is it appropriate when a patient gets the H1N1 and pneumo vaccine to code V06.6?  I cant find anything stating it is appropriate but am being told that is how it's done.



We use V04.81 for H1N1 and V03.82 for Pneumo


----------

